# What is this thing on my Black Ghost Knife?? Help! See photos.



## andyK (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone! I hope someone out there can helps us! Or perhaps someone with a BGK might have seen this before?
Yesterday I noticed our BGK with a pink-white growth out of his right side, below his right fin. It almost looks as his gill came out of his body! The pink bit looks quite membranei ... like something you would see on the inside of the body, not outside!
Yesterday he seemed ok but has been spending lots of time towards the top of the tank, near the moon light we got for him a couple of weeks ago. Today pretty much the same, but has been hiding as usual. 

He has plenty of hiding places and seems to get along with his tank buddies. I try to feed at night to make sure he eats. The water parameters are all ok. All the other fish are ok.

He is only young (not sure exactly). We’ve had him for 4wks. He is 3.5 inches. We are really worried about the little guy, we have no idea what this is....
Will appreciate any advise and info on how we can treat him. We know this guys are quite sensitive to medicines...

Many Thanks, 
andy


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

andyK said:


> Hi everyone! I hope someone out there can helps us! Or perhaps someone with a BGK might have seen this before?
> Yesterday I noticed our BGK with a pink-white growth out of his right side, below his right fin. It almost looks as his gill came out of his body! The pink bit looks quite membranei ... like something you would see on the inside of the body, not outside!
> Yesterday he seemed ok but has been spending lots of time towards the top of the tank, near the moon light we got for him a couple of weeks ago. Today pretty much the same, but has been hiding as usual.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is definitely something else as I never seen this before. I would highly doubt stunting as you haven't had him long enough for that, but there is a possibility it could be since he is in a 35G. If you do find out that's it some type of disease remember to use any directed doses at HALF STRENGTH because their scaleless bodies can't take more than that. This is definitely a mystery to me as I have had my Ghost Knife since he was about 3.5" long and he's never had any growth like that on his body. What are you tank perameters, temperature, Ph?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am not very sure about this at all, so take this with a grain of salt: It almost looks like a slug. Have you had any live plants or snails in there? Again this is a horrible long shot and just the impression I get from the pictures. Is there any way to gently try and lift an edge? And I do mean gently! It might tell you if it is part of him or something latched on to him. Did it happen over night?


----------



## andyK (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ghost Knife & Obsidian, thanks for your replies.

I’ve been keeping a close eye on my BGK for the past few days. The “thing” on him is still there... it doesn’t seem to be growing which is a good sign, but still there. The “thing” on him actually looks like is threading a little bit.... like he has been rubbing it against the gravel or something. But it still looks like is something that should be inside his body.. like a gill that got pushed out or something..


He seems still quite restless but he was swimming around last night; and when I fed with the lights out he was moving around..I hope he got some of the frozen bloodworm I’ve been feeding.

He is inside his cave today, looking a bit more lifeless than usual... so I thought perhaps that was it for him, but I gave him a little bump and he moved. I know is a bit hard sometimes to tell how this guys are as they have odd behaviour, but even though I’ve had him for 4 weeks, I can tell he is a bit lifeless than usual. I’m worried he is suffering and without knowing what it is I don’t want to use any treatments. All the other tank habitants are doing just great. 

Here’s some feedback for you: 
PH=7.0,
Ammonia=0
Nitrite=0
Nitrate= (I’m not sure..... the kit I have does not give me a reading, I’m gonna get another one..)
Temp= 78F (26C)
Water changes= 30% every 2weeks

Obsidian, I do have live plants and some small snails (I’m slowly getting rid of the snails...) as a couple of months ago it turned into a bit of an infestation as probably one of the snails decided to impregnate him/her self and gave birth to hundreds of snails (I understand they can do that!) . There are only a hand full left.
So, unfortunately I’m still at a loss and if anyone out there has ever seen anything else like this I will really appreciate any feedback. I’m not gonna give up on the little guy, but I hope he is not suffering.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## andyK (Sep 18, 2008)

Sick BGK update:

After this morning's posted update on the forum, we've come home to an obvious very sick and lifeless BGK. he is barely moving and when he does he is doing it in circles, bumping into the glass and gravel, like he's got no directions and little life left. Is looking quite obvious he's not gonna make it. The thing on his side has really taken over I think. I dont want him to suffer (if he is..). What suggestions does anyone have to perhaps euthanize the little guy? I wouldn't like to disturb the other members of the tank.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## andyK (Sep 18, 2008)

OK. About 30mins after posting the last update, our BGK is gone. 
Bummer as it all happened rather quickly... 3 days since we noticed the growth-thing. 
We are really sorry for the little guy, but we tried to make things as better for him as possible.

OK. In the name of science and to try to answer my questions about what happened, I thought I have a “closer” look at exactly what the "thing" was. I can confirm that it was definitely something from inside his body (it was attached from the inside..) almost as if he had a 6mm cut, and part of his inside came out through the slit. (Perhaps that is what happened.). I was not able to remove the growth at all. 
Can these kind of fish get tumors? 

He is now buried in the front garden.
RIP- Billy Black


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Fish can in fact get tumors... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

andyK said:


> OK. About 30mins after posting the last update, our BGK is gone.
> Bummer as it all happened rather quickly... 3 days since we noticed the growth-thing.
> We are really sorry for the little guy, but we tried to make things as better for him as possible.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear that.

My Ghost Knife startled me yesterday morning as I thought he was dead. Turns out he was sleeping upside-down again, completely motionless. I literally had to touch the log before he decided to wake up.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Being a BGK owner myself, I decided to check out this thread...I'm a little fuzzy on fish diseases and such, and anatomy, but for some reason I'm thinking airbladder or something. Then again, I'm looking at the disection of a koi right now to try to answer this question, not a ghost knife. And according to this koi disection, fish have two airbladders. But again, it's a koi. Or, if galbladder or liver sounds more realistic, it could've been that too... Also, again this is sort of just guessing again but I don't think it could be a tumor. It appears to have come on too quickly. If he would have had a tumor, I would think you would have noticed it quicker. Like, changes in behavior and such before it appeared. 
I know this isn't much help now but I thought maybe some insight, however unhelpfull or possibly off, could sort of help...
Sorry for your loss. I know I'd be pretty sad if I lost my ghostie.


----------

